# Safari could not open the page because the server stopped responding.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Being getting the message on my IPad for the last couple of hours. Any ideas on how to fix this. thanks.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

? Reboot the iPad? Try another server? Check your ISP connection?


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

How do you reboot the IPad?


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Problem fix. reboot work. Thanks.


----------

